
Ask HN: What term would you use for the amount of time code runs past your death - _virtu
So I&#x27;ve thought that it would be fun to give a name to the length of time that your code outlives you. What name would you give to this idea?
======
AlDante2
Inheritance springs to mind, although it's semantically backwards.

I like instantiation time.

Or, to take a non-tech word, how about spoor? You can lose tracks after time,
they can be more or less clearly defined and they have a lot of metaphorical
associations.

------
specialbat
Posthumous execution?

------
aminozuur
Post mortem runtime.

